# Need Audio Interface advice



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have checked other threads on Audio Interfaces for a small home recording studio, but I would like to make this one as what I need will be different than others. Please bare with me here.* * This is (currently) for a guitar and bass only setup which if things go well may be expanded at a later date.* Kinda like Studio GAS.

I'll start with everything I'm currently using:

- A borrowed Roland Edirol UA-25 EX USB interface
- Behringer Studio 50 Studio Monitors (150W)
- Mic: Shure SM 57 w/ Mini Boom for guitar and bass amps
- HP Pavillion Laptop i5, 8MB Ram, 3 USB, HDMI out
- Sonar 8 Artist DAW

I was initially going to go for a Tascam multi track recorder, but these days with the DAW stuff I may as well get a decent* ($300 or less for now)* audio interface to record directly to Sonar.

*I prefer this at the very minimum:*
- 2 ins, preferably the multi 1/4 TRS and XLR type
- 4 or 5 outs 2 x 1/4" TRS, 2 x RCA, USB, maybe digital for later needs
- Preamps for both inputs
- A monitor volume/control
- Mono and stereo recording
- any extra bells and whistles that may come with it like PAD, compression, etc. that will be helpful to me now and for future expansion

I was looking at the Scarlett 4i4, which iss close to the one I'm currently using, which is fine for now but won't be very *expandable in the future*.

Any of you home recording guys and gals have any suggestions? I'm open to other possibilities as well, but the interface seems like the most reasonable way to go about it considering my current setup. *Any other beginner home studio equipment ideas would also be very welcome.* 

Sorry for the long post...I wanted to cover as many bases as possible so there isn't too much guessing to my needs.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I have the Focusrite Scarlett 6i6: 
6 input, 2 Mic, 2 line for use with amp simulation, 2 digital for future expansion. 
2 preamps of the highest quality for that price (included), 
4 line output (trs), 2 digital for expansion
1 Monitor volume control, 2 headphones output with independent vol control e/o, 
It also comes with a few plugin like compressors, eq, synths, a DAW and a good routing utility.

I think you should start here:
therecordingrevolution.com 
you'll realize that you need a lot less than you think. Good luck


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Amagras. I might have been looking at that unit as well in my journey. I'll check out that link.

I will mention that I have some limited recording knowledge with using an Old Reel to Reel, an 4 track Tascam tape unit, and a Boss Micro BR.

I highlighted some key points for easier reference to all.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Then that website I told you about will get you started big time. The purpose of the owner (who's a experienced mixing engineer) is to help anyone to understand the new technologies available to musicians, producers and engineering wannabes


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the r24 zoom. Super versatile and it has two condenser mics on the front. Used for $2-300 cnd.

8xlr in. Works for live too if you take the monitor out to mains.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

sambonee said:


> I like the r24 zoom. Super versatile and it has two condenser mics on the front. Used for $2-300 cnd.
> 
> 8xlr in. Works for live too if you take the monitor out to mains.


I'll check this out for sure. There are a number of different Zooms I also checked out. Have people here help me weed out the good from the bad is what I'm aiming for. Thanks




amagras said:


> Then that website I told you about will get you started big time. The purpose of the owner (who's a experienced mixing engineer) is to help anyone to understand the new technologies available to musicians, producers and engineering wannabes


Yeah. I signed up for his subscription and the pdf and ebook. I'll be following that for a bit I'm thinking. I like professional and experienced clarity. That's why I count on this site as well.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Well that's just a start but the guy knows how to explain and is cool about the "secrets". 

The other brands I would recommend are the new Behringers with Midas preamps and the new Steinberg's with Yamaha preamps. The Behringers are pretty cost effective and Midas is a big name. Check them out!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

+1 on the RecordingRevolution.com ..clear simple vids. 
I a really digging Reaper for a DAW


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for that guys. Thanks for mentioning the Behinger too Amagras. It is one I checked out and one of the selling points seemed to be the Midas pre amps, but I wasn't sure what that really meant. I'm going to dig further into that for sure since I am very pleasantly surprised by the Monitors I have (Studio 50), which came at a price point way below the quality I am getting from them.

I read about Reaper. Sounds like a really good free DAW Shoretyus. But I'm currently getting my head around Sonar which I purchased (the year subscription) for. When the subscription ends in June, I can keep using it without purchasing updates, which I'll roll with for now. When it's time for a new computer, I'll give that question much more consideration, as I may go Mac, which is another thread in it's own. If not a number of threads for a PC guy like myself who has never owned a Mac.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> I read about Reaper. Sounds like a really good free DAW Shoretyus. But I'm currently getting my head around Sonar which I purchased (the year subscription) for. When the subscription ends in June, I can keep using it without purchasing updates, which I'll roll with for now. When it's time for a new computer, I'll give that question much more consideration, as I may go Mac, which is another thread in it's own. If not a number of threads for a PC guy like myself who has never owned a Mac.


Sonar is a solid choice. I've been using it for nearly 10 years and have no desire to switch. I've tried Pro Tools and some Mac-based software (Ableton, etc.), but I just feel most at-home with Sonar.

In terms of an interface, I've been getting great mileage out of my Presonus AudioBox 22VSL. It's fairly inexpensive, can be powered by USB, which makes it easily portable, 2 combo inputs, MIDI, etc. They only thing it lacks from what you are looking for is the RCA and digital out. I can see the use of something like that, but I've never needed them myself.

I got my unit on sale at L&M for a silly low price, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Exactly, It's not what you have but how you use it. You are not getting great tracks if you don't know what you want, if you know then you'll be able to get it with almost any equipment these days.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm getting a better feel for what I need. I did a little more research and both the Presonus Audiobox and one I never heard of before were mentioned along with Avid and Maudio.

The unit I never heard of before is the Native instraments Komplete audio 6. Cirrus Logic converters are used as a selling point, and I HAVE heard of cirrus logic quite often as being very solid. The unit itself also seems incredibly solid construction and sound wise, weighing in at almost 2 Kg, metal clips for the xlr inputs, which are also 1/4" TRS, a custom USB input that requires quite a tug to remove the cable, rubber knobs instead of plastic, and a large metal main volume knob for precise volume control. Not to mention the brushed aluminum casing.

I'm really close to looking at this one very seriously, as you can tell by my semi sales pitch I sorta used there.

Anyone used one of these? The come in at $320 at L&M. I haven't checked elsewhere yet. But I'm not sold yet.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Of all those mentioned so far my vote is for the Steinberg UR44. The preamps are excellent (I have been using the UR824 since it came out) and the feature set is very good for the price.* Most importantly*, the drivers are stable.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's one thing. If you are planning to run Pro Tools on Windows don't buy Focusrite, the ASIO drivers are not stable with PT


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

ronmac said:


> Of all those mentioned so far my vote is for the Steinberg UR44. The preamps are excellent (I have been using the UR824 since it came out) and the feature set is very good for the price.* Most importantly*, the drivers are stable.


Are those the Yamaha preamps? I had a look at the Steinburg 22 today. It was previously rented, so it was cheap (I think). $98.00. Seemed like a pretty good price. Haven't checked out much on the Steinbergs. They have a solid name behind them though. Steinburg is a bit older school (as far as age). I'll be checking those units out as well.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

amagras said:


> That's one thing. If you are planning to run Pro Tools on Windows don't buy Focusrite, the ASIO drivers are not stable with PT


I'm probably sticking with Sonar for the time being. It's driving me nutty find something because I dig really deep. That's a good thing, but when you're juggling so many options it gets a bit silly. For me anyway.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

The RME Fireface 800 is the only piece of gear that has never ever left my rack. I highly recommend it.
I would love to try the UAD to compare but dont have that luxury, but with Total Mix, the options are insane.
Check it out. Wow didnt realize the prices finally dropped. For the longest time you couldnt find one under $1200. I may have to get a second one.
Heres one.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RME-Fireface...632027?hash=item1ea97e17db:g:dwgAAOSwFqJWiqeJ


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow, that's a very good price for a RME


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

amagras said:


> Wow, that's a very good price for a RME


So true


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion Dom. I will probably be going for something in that price range at a later point. I'm just starting to record with the newer equipment and DAW stuff now though. I have to stick to some fairly basic stuff, considering I have so much to learn just about Sonar. I'm getting a better handle on the basics of the software, but I also need a good handle on many of the recording techniques that I didn't apply when I was younger....too busy learning the guitar at the time. I have a lot to catch catch up on at this point. My 10 year hiatus from guitar playing (because of my career choice), did not help neither.

Just to let anybody reading this thread know, I phoned my buddy that owns the Edirol UA-25ex and he said to keep it. I think it was a trade off for me allowing him to use, and eventually keep, my Line 6 POD 2 with the foot controller. He's worked with it for about 4 years, so it didn't feel right asking for it back.

If anybody has anyhing to add, please do. Stuff can change pretty quick with GAS and all.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Update. *

I ended up with a Steinberg UR22 after all was said and done. Mostly to do with what I was getting for my needs and price. I wanted as solid a sound as possible, given what I know...which isn't a lot at this point. This unit also came with Cubase ai which is a compact version of the full Cubase. This is good because it gives me another piece of software that I can test against Sonar Artist. I've been learning Sonar for the last 6 months or so, so it's early enough to change software if Cubase (which I've also used in the past along with Cakewalk), fits my situation better. Sonar can be very confusing at times. Maybe too much stuff at this point. This will also work for me because I found out that my buddy that I jam with occasionally has the UR44 and Cubase AI. But he uses a Mac.

Which brings me to a question for those who may know.

Is there a way of sharing or porting Windows and Mac files to each different system. I've never touched a Mac so I am absolutely clueless. I don't even own an iphone or an ipad....although my daughter and wife do.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats, I assume that's the one one with Yamaha preamps. Unless you are planning to record drums and you need 8, 12 or 16 channels or in case you are building a professional studio you don't need anything else, the difference in sound is almost unnoticeable for most people and can be paired with processing. 
Cubase is a really nice piece of software, in some features is better than Protools and many major studios have it. Don't let yourself be fooled by GAS, if your mixes don't sound better invest in yourself (lessons) instead of more equipment. Like the analogy between the first spaceship and modern phones you have a lot more now than many iconic recordings (except for analog gear but that can be reproduced with plug-ins). 
As long as both of computer have Cubase installed it doesn't matter what OS they are running. Just export a copy of your session, zip it and send it over wetransfer.com to your friend. 
At least that's how I do it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the export advice Amagras. I was going to look it up but got busy. And yes, it has the Yamaha preamps. I'm pretty much done any purchasing for the studio now. It fits my needs and has stayed at a fairly low budget. I won't be investing in lessons since I teach guitar, but I really have to get more chops down instead of pissing around with all my equipment. I'm a bit of a tech geek as well so I'm driven by some unseen force to fully understand everything I lay my hands or mind on. It tends to be a bit of a time taketh awayer. Heh. Right now I'm working on Original tunes, learning how to use Sonar and record proficiently, teaching, honing my tone setup, fixing an amp, looking at wood for a possible guitar build, and being married with a wife and kid. Not to mention rerouting RJ45 in the basement and main floor and many other "house things" that need to be fixed. I'm also learning to play the Blues better with a book I just picked up.Maybe it's ADHD or something.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh, I meant production lessons (like mic placement, mixing, use of compressors and eqs, etc), not music lessons. Sorry about the misunderstanding.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Right now I'm ......
> working on Original tunes,
> learning how to use Sonar and record proficiently,
> teaching,
> ...


I think you might have the *HD *part of *ADHD.
*


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

amagras said:


> Oh, I meant production lessons (like mic placement, mixing, use of compressors and eqs, etc), not music lessons. Sorry about the misunderstanding.


That's funny! I guess I should have figured it out by the thread title....that I started........ and what was being discussed.

There's a good idea of how my thought process works. I read it as :

YOU: You should take guitar lessons to work on your guitar skills.

I THOUGHT it as:

"all this fancy equipment ain't going to help it sound better, play more"

Which in a wierd turm of events, led to:

"Man...he's right on the money. If I don't practice what I'm laying down on a track, doesn't matter what I use to record, it's gonna sound like $hit". Which also happens to be a big part of the theme of the thread itself.

See how that works? Weird huh.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been debating if I should grab a line 6 sonic port.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The good thing about line 6 interfaces is that they come with a cool collection of emulators and effects, the same they include in their pedalboards. I have a friend who is a session guitarist and all he uses is one of those and so far all his clients are happy. I used the, POD XT live for many years and you can get sweet guitar and bass tones with it, specially for recording.


----------

